# Please Read Before Posting



## mdnky (Aug 24, 2005)

Lately there has been a lot of miss-placed posts here...so in an effort to correct the problem, here's a basic list of what to post or not post in this forum:

*What NOT to post @ Design & Media...*
Questions about web scripting (PHP, Perl, JavaScript, ASP, CGI, etc.) and questions relating to web/database integration, software & setup, and maintenance. (MySQL, Oracle, PostgreSQL, etc.).  These belong in Software Programming & Web Scripting.
Questions about connecting to the internet, networking, and problems with web browsers.  The first two belong in Networking & Compatibility, the last in System & Software.
Anything not directly related to Design and/or media which would be better served in another forum (!read descriptions!).

*What should be posted @ Design & Media...*
Questions related to the actual design of web pages (HTML, CSS, images, etc.) and their associated applications' uses (BBEdit, Dreamweaver, GoLive, etc.).
Questions related to programs used for layout/presentation and their associated applications' uses (InDesign, Quark, etc.).
Questions relating to graphics and their associated applications' uses (Photoshop, Fireworks, Renderman, Maya, Bryce, etc.).
Questions relating to video and their associated applications' uses (iMovie, Final Cut, Logic, etc.).
Questions relating to audio and their associated applications' uses (Garageband, etc.).

Note:  This is a work in progress.  I've tried to place examples of what I've seen recently in here, but I can't remember it all.  If you've noticed something that I've missed, PM me and let me know.  ~ Thanks, MD


----------

